# Pics from this morning



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

A nice mix bag. Greenheads, nice widgeons, one bull pintail, 3 honkers, a snow, blue, and I got a nice blue phased Ross's goose.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Da&& nice looking pile of birds you guys have there, Congtats!! Keep it up and keep the picks coming!!


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice Pics!


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Those are some sweet pics..Good work guys!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Wow, real nice hunt!


----------



## floridaduckhunter (Oct 18, 2006)

Great Job!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

nice hunt nick! i hope your thinkin about getting one of those widgys mounted.

Good to see little mikey out there with all you old geezers! you better start tellin matt to get off his lazy a$$ and get out there with you guys


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks like a fun hunt and cool spot to set up on.


----------



## Goose Gitter (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey it looks like you did better than us...Good job and that is a colorful pile of birds. Congrats and good luck!! :beer:


----------



## luvalab (Sep 26, 2009)

Great hunt! It looks like you guys had a lot of fun! I like the Wigeon too!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet pictures!


----------



## ndsmackdown1 (Oct 10, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

averyghg said:


> nice hunt nick! i hope your thinkin about getting one of those widgys mounted.
> 
> Good to see little mikey out there with all you old geezers! you better start tellin matt to get off his lazy a$$ and get out there with you guys


Yeah, Matt would have been with but he was driving beet truck! Sucks for him. I can't believe no one has mentioned the blue Ross! Haha. That one is going on the wall for sure, it is already at the taxidermist. The widgeons were really nice, but you can always get them.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Widgeons and eagle heads it dont get any better than that. :beer: :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Hate to be the guy that says it but that is not a ross goose. Your taxidermist should have told you the same thing when you went to drop it off.

Your bird has a grin patch and on a ross goose the posterior margin of the bill is very straight against the face, making a straight line, quite in contrast to the strong curve at the base of the Snow Goose's bill that your bird is showing.

Here is pic of a ross's bill so you can see the difference.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

J.D. said:


> Hate to be the guy that says it but that is not a ross goose. Your taxidermist should have told you the same thing when you went to drop it off.
> 
> Your bird has a grin patch and on a ross goose the posterior margin of the bill is very straight against the face, making a straight line, quite in contrast to the strong curve at the base of the Snow Goose's bill that your bird is showing.
> 
> Here is pic of a ross's bill so you can see the difference.


So you are telling me that it's a full plumage juvenile blue, that was half of the size of the other blue I shot and the beak is half of the size as well. Plus their were juvey blues in the flock completely grey. I have shot enough Ross's geese and snows and blues. I personally think it is, because there is no way in hell it's a first year bird, unless you are saying it's a lesser blue mixed with a Ross, then heck that's even better!! Thanks though.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Wingmaster said:


> So you are telling me that it's a full plumage juvenile blue, that was half of the size of the other blue I shot and the beak is half of the size as well. Plus their were juvey blues in the flock completely grey. I have shot enough Ross's geese and snows and blues. I personally think it is, because there is no way in hell it's a first year bird, unless you are saying it's a lesser blue mixed with a Ross, then heck that's even better!! Thanks though.


I never said anything about it being a juvenile blue. If anything its probly an older adult blue since geese get smaller as they get older. So in your eyes, all blues are the same size and if one is smaller it must be a bpr?

Blues X Ross crosses are becoming more and more common but they at least exhibit some qualities of Ross geese. It looks to me like you got yourself a small blue goose and possibly the offspring of a cross at best.

Either way - congrats on the good hunt! Have many light geese shown up your area?


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

not blues, but this might give you the right idea


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

the one on the bottom right is a 1st generation snowXross..


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice pics looks like you guys had a hell of a fun hunt


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

J.D. said:


> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> > So you are telling me that it's a full plumage juvenile blue, that was half of the size of the other blue I shot and the beak is half of the size as well. Plus their were juvey blues in the flock completely grey. I have shot enough Ross's geese and snows and blues. I personally think it is, because there is no way in hell it's a first year bird, unless you are saying it's a lesser blue mixed with a Ross, then heck that's even better!! Thanks though.
> ...


No I thought it was a blue Ross, but you are right, anyway it has very nice colors so still getting mounted. I also know there size differs but this one was pretty small. 
And to answer the other question of light geese being around, have seen a few random snows with lesser canada geese, but this was the only flock of snows and blues so far.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks for the pics


----------

